# JM Blakely Press



## *Bio*

JM Blakely was/is a monster!  Very strong guy.  He mentions near the end that he's done triples with 535lbs...WOW!!  In the video he's getting ready for competition in the 242lbs class and is doing them with 495lbs.
JM used to compete anywhere from 198lb's to over 300lbs!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTxOBkKDkzs







Here's a more recent video of him explaining it...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5MTvqaOozE


----------



## ASHOP

Very cool. I learned something new to add to my training today.


----------

